# Can growth make you taller?



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

other than that question ^ what are would be the benefits off running it for 6 months @ 2 iu a day mon-fri ? just asking because someone told me this is what he does , now i don't just take anyone's advice so i'm gonna do some research first.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

no because the platelets at the end of your bones fuse when you hit 18 ish = no more growth.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It worked miracles on Lionel messi lol


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

No steroid will make you taller, purely genetics


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Username-Here said:


> No steroid will make you taller, purely genetics


Growth Hormone not steroids. One of my best friends gained abt 2 inches from age ~22-23 while running GH...maybe a coincidence or maybe just the way he was intended to be. I cant say for sure but 2 inches at age 22~ is a bit unusual to be fair.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Growth Hormone not steroids. One of my best friends gained abt 2 inches from age ~22-23 while running GH...maybe a coincidence or maybe just the way he was intended to be. I cant say for sure but 2 inches at age 22~ is a bit unusual to be fair.


What in height or his penis lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

adam28 said:


> What in height or his penis lol


 :lol: Sorry dude...I should've been clearer..definitely his height, don't wanna know about his tackle, my bad haha!!


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

More importantly - can growth make your shlang longer?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

neverminder said:


> More importantly - can growth make your shlang longer?


PMSL!!!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

neverminder said:


> More importantly - can growth make your shlang longer?


No, that's DHT youre thinking of...


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> no because the platelets at the end of your bones fuse when you hit 18 ish = no more growth.


yeah growth plates i'm leanring this at college, but someone said it reopens them or something?


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> No, that's DHT youre thinking of...


ok what is dht and where can i get it haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

neverminder said:


> More importantly - can growth make your shlang longer?


if you buy a willy stretcher and rub DHT on your meat it can induce growth :whistling:


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

inject hgh into your japs eye, then you get massive blota fish lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ewen said:


> if you buy a willy stretcher and rub DHT on your meat it can induce growth :whistling:


Solid experienced advice Ewen, good man!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Solid experienced advice Ewen, good man!


rubbing mast or crush proviron and make into a paste works aswell :whistling:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ewen said:


> rubbing mast or crush proviron and make into a paste works aswell :whistling:


Got me into many a hole I can tell you.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> yeah growth plates i'm leanring this at college, but someone said it reopens them or something?


Bro science mate. If it were true they could give it midgets etc to help them carry on growing, plus if a normal guy took it for like 10yrs he'd grow how tall?? Imagine 8ft high 600lb bodybuilder!

Growth is mainly used for conditioning/healing purposes these days.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Got me into many a hole I can tell you.


snorting proviron is pretty good im told :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ewen said:


> snorting proviron is pretty good im told :lol:


Betterf**kinbelieveit dude. That Pinochio buck isn't just a myth you know.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

alright children other than the jokes can someone please answer my 2nd part of the question "what are would be the benefits off running it for 6 months @ 2 iu a day mon-fri ?"


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

fastcar_uk said:


> Bro science mate. *If it were true they could give it midgets etc to help them carry on growing*, plus if a normal guy took it for like 10yrs he'd grow how tall?? Imagine 8ft high 600lb bodybuilder!
> 
> Growth is mainly used for conditioning/healing purposes these days.


I'll be the experimental midget!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> Bro science mate. If it were true they could give it midgets etc to help them carry on growing, plus if a normal guy took it for like 10yrs he'd grow how tall?? Imagine 8ft high 600lb bodybuilder!
> 
> Growth is mainly used for conditioning/healing purposes these days.


ok then, if i was to run 10iu a week, what benefits would i get from it over a 6 months period?


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

mozzwigan said:


> ok then, if i was to run 10iu a week, what benefits would i get from it over a 6 months period?


How old are you? Even if you were 50+ that dose would be pretty low. I'm guessing you're pretty young as you're asking this question, if you're 21 or under then you'd need to be running 4ius+/day for at least 6 months to even see any benefits.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

KRH said:


> How old are you? Even if you were 50+ that dose would be pretty low. I'm guessing you're pretty young as you're asking this question, if you're 21 or under then you'd need to be running 4ius+/day for at least 6 months to even see any benefits.


look m8, i know nothing about growth this is why i ask, im 25 i have run AAS b4 but never used growth, i see people on it and they look good. I'm just asking


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

I believe so yes BUT your epiphysial growth plates must not have closed. Im surprised by the comment that they managed to grow at 22/23 as I thought this would be too late.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

your growth plates fuse so 'opening them back up' would be a painful experience :tongue:


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

mozzwigan said:


> look m8, i know nothing about growth this is why i ask, im 25 i have run AAS b4 but never used growth, i see people on it and they look good. I'm just asking


Yeah understood mate. Just thought you were younger than that as this question is usually asked by teenagers. But at 25 your body still produces more than 10ius a week naturally, so by injecting 10ius of synthetic HGH you'd be suppressing your own natural production, so if you're going to do it then run it at 4ius+/day. It takes time to see results unless you go for the blasting method then you will see results pretty quickly.

As for your original question, there's no way at your age that it can make you grow any taller. Your growth plates are definitely sealed by now.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

KRH said:


> Yeah understood mate. Just thought you were younger than that as this question is usually asked by teenagers. But at 25 your body still produces more than 10ius a week naturally, so by injecting 10ius of synthetic HGH you'd be suppressing your own natural production, so if you're going to do it then run it at 4ius+/day. It takes time to see results unless you go for the blasting method then you will see results pretty quickly.
> 
> As for your original question, there's no way at your age that it can make you grow any taller. Your growth plates are definitely sealed by now.


ok thanks for that info m8, also I have asked this question and googled it quite a few times but never found a real asnwer, (What exactly does it do for your body)


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

mozzwigan said:


> ok thanks for that info m8, also I have asked this question and googled it quite a few times but never found a real asnwer, (What exactly does it do for your body)


No prob mate. Also do you mean side effects or positive effects? Usually it helps you get leaner and makes your skin smoother and tighter. When I started it, I noticed I was getting fat loss at injection sites. I got leaner pretty quickly, it defo does help you to lose weight. If you blast it then you'll notice you will gain weight very fast because of water retention. HGH can also cause organs to grow and can accelerate the growth of cancerous cells but I wouldn't really worry about that unless you're planning on running very high doses for an extended amount of time. I have noticed though that my jaw also seems to have took a more defined shape, could just be in my mind but it seems to have gotten a bit bigger lol.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

neverminder said:


> More importantly - can growth make your shlang longer?


Nah but it can grow it thicker


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> look m8, i know nothing about growth this is why i ask, im 25 i have run AAS b4 but never used growth, i see people on it and they look good. I'm just asking


Best bloke to ask is @Pscarb or @marknorthumbria

It will promote cell growth but don't confuse this with muscle growth. You feel better drop bodyfat and heal better. It's kind if a fountain of youth drug, widely touted in America as being just that. I know a bird in her late 40s who takes it (doesn't even know its growth as it's packaged as more of a cosmetic treatment) and she could pass as 10-12 yrs younger. Her body fat has dropped she's toned up (doesn't even train I might add).

In someone your age I don't think it would be worth it mate to be honest.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

There's a study in the sticky where results were achieved after 6 weeks with 8iu mon/wed/fri works out at 24iu PW, thats is decent starting place, or 4iu mon-fri but you may as well go an extra 4iu imo.

2iu is to low a dose for bodybuilding, you wont see much results wise.

Once your growth plates have closed you wont grow any taller i think around 20 yrs old is a rough guide to when they've all fused.


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

fastcar_uk said:


> Bro science mate. If it were true they could give it midgets etc to help them carry on growing, plus if a normal guy took it for like 10yrs he'd grow how tall?? Imagine 8ft high 600lb bodybuilder!
> 
> Growth is mainly used for conditioning/healing purposes these days.


My best mates brother is classed as a little person and he gets prescribed gh on the nhs! Haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

dannyp90 said:


> My best mates brother is classed as a little person and he gets prescribed gh on the nhs! Haha


You want to pass him on my email lol.


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> You want to pass him on my email lol.


Here's the best bit, pretty sure it's free or one of those 8quid prescription things.

So in short find loads of dwarfs buy the gh off them for 50 quid, roll it over to your gym buddies for 4 times that, everyone's a winner


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

dannyp90 said:


> Here's the best bit, pretty sure it's free or one of those 8quid prescription things.
> 
> So in short find loads of dwarfs buy the gh off them for 50 quid, roll it over to your gym buddies for 2 times that, everyone's a winner


I'd be keeping it for myself!!

Just need to find some dwarfs now.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I read that Barry Bonds grew an inch height in adulthood due to prolific HGH use. It wouldn't surprise me given all it's other benefits tbh. From what I can recall reading it can make you taller via increased bone density.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Interesting thread guys... The comments on a 25 year old still producing 10iu a week, what on average would a 37 year old be producing (if any), naturally?

And would all 'little people' be prescribed GH if they asked? I'm a willowy 5'8 me, but I do work with a little guy...........


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I'm 5'4 at fvckin 16 and not gonna get any taller :-(


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

HDU said:


> Well I'm 5'4 at fvckin 16 and not gonna get any taller :-(


16? You still got many years to grow yet. Having said that my mum said that to me as I was 5ft7 at 11. I'm now 5ft7 at 25


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Bensif said:


> 16? You still got many years to grow yet. Having said that my mum said that to me as I was 5ft7 at 11. I'm now 5ft7 at 25


I dunno .. Asian aswell.. Sisters both 5ft dads 5ish with mam; and brothers 5'5 so.. Haha


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a height spurt at 23 odd mate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Deadlifts straightened my posture and I got half an inch at 28.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Deadlifts straightened my posture and I got half an inch at 28.


A lot of Yogi (people who practice yoga) who do fairly intensive stretches daily report height increases as well.


----------



## Bentham1993 (Jan 5, 2014)

neverminder said:


> More importantly - can growth make your shlang longer?


No but porn does !


----------

